# New Firewall Configuration



## mrw5641 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hello there. I will try to give as much detail as possible!

I am going to be migrating from a CISCO ASA 5505 to the CISCO ASA 5506 Firepower.

I was planning on running the two firewalls currently until I know I have successfully configured the ASA 5506 properly and all works. Is there a problem with doing that?

Can I have my DMZ on 5505 as 192.16.1.1/24 and the same DMZ on the 5506 as 192.16.1.1/24?

Any tips would be helpful.

Thank you!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

On the Firewall question, not a good idea. Configuring properly is of more concern. Deciding what to let through now can cause security problems in the future when everybody forgets why the FW was set up the way it was in the first place. On the other hand I've seen over zelous set ups that stop users from performing normal work function. Hopefully one of our Networking experts can answer the DMZ question.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

mrw5641 said:


> Can I have my DMZ on 5505 as 192.16.1.1/24 and the same DMZ on the 5506 as 192.16.1.1/24?


No.

Copy the rule base (or the whole config) from your 5505 and transfer it to the 5506.


----------



## mrw5641 (Aug 14, 2015)

Thank you Mitch. Do I have to plug the new firewall where the old firewall port was?


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

If it's just a like-for-like swap, migrate your config to the new ASA, disconnect and de-rack the old one and rack and re-connect the new firewall.


----------



## mrw5641 (Aug 14, 2015)

OK. Thank you!


----------

